# quelle consommation de datas avec un iPhone ?



## trucmuche2005 (24 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis depuis des années sous Blackberry (classic, os10 pour le moment) et j'envisage de passer à l'iPhone mais je me demande ce qu'il en sera concernant ma consommation data car je sais que Blackberry a l'intelligence de compresser & décompresser les données au vol, ce qui réduit sa consommation data. Je l'utilise très intensivement (beaucoup d'emails, beaucoup de surf), j'ai actuellement 2Gb dans mon forfait data et j'en dépasse rarement la moitié.

Comment pourrais-je estimer ma consommation data en passant à l'iPhone et savoir par exemple si 2Go continueront à suffire ?

Merci pour vos retours d'expérience...

T.


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2017)

Sur BB0S 10, je ne savais pas que la compression était toujours d'actualité, en-dehors des données professionnelles (si ta boîte a un serveur BB pour la partie messagerie/calendrier/contact (PIM, quoi) cette partie-là est compressée).

Tu as un petit comparatif des fonctionnalités ici (pas tout récent mais fondamentalement, cela n'a guère changé).

Tu consommeras davantage mais pas beaucoup plus que sur BBOS 10.


----------

